# Table Legs



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just a safe and easy way to make Table Legs on the Table Saw 

http://www.routerforums.com/45837-post7.html


----------



## Edward J Keefer (Jan 28, 2005)

bobj3
Thank you. I made a post in reply http://www.routerforums.com/45837-post7.html, can not find it. Anyway This is a great looking jig! The sand paper on the saw blade is an excellent idea. You have helped a great many woodworkers, with your posts.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Trap 
You'er Welcome and thank you , hope you enjoy it , it's fun to make legs with this jig 
The and paper on the blade will save you alot time plus it makes it fun to made projects when you don't need to sand the heck out of every thing you cut on the table saw  plus they fit well. 


---------


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Another great jig from the master! Thanks for posting it and the photos BJ!

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Corey

Bj


----------

